#  > TECHNIEK & ZELFBOUW FORA >  > TECHNIEK >  >  warmte afgifte halogeen lampen

## steven_

Kan er iemand me een idee geven van hoeveel energie, uitgedrukt in watt, er omgezet wordt in warmte bij een Par 56 lamp 300watt?
Dit om een idee te krijgen in welke mate de ruimte waarin de verlichting hangt kan opwarmen.

----------


## Freek Fokker

291 Watt, 3% rendement.

----------


## ronny

oke, maar waar baseren we die regel op?

mvg
ronny

----------


## Dikke Foaf

"Het rendement van halogeenlampen is groter dan dat van de gloeilampen (10% tegenover 5% voor de gloeilampen)"
Dit is wat ik zo snel even vond.

----------


## Bastisito

Dan begrijp ik nog niet hoe je aan je 'gevonden waardes' komt?

----------


## Freek Fokker

6 jaar terug bij natuurkunde gehad :Big Grin:

----------


## DJ.T

Je zou dit vast kunnen meten, duik even in je natuurkundeboek en je vind vast wel iets waar je wat mee kunt.
Er zal ook wel flink verschil zijn tussen een persglas lamp en een halo lamp.

----------


## steven_

Alvast bedankt, ik zal nog eens zoeken

----------


## Speakertje

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Freek Fokker_
> 
> 291 Watt, 3% rendement.



Wou je zeggen dat ze maar 3% "licht geven" ???? Dat is wel heel erg weinig!!

----------


## DJ.T

Bij een gloeilamp kan ik me dit al wat makkelijker voorstellen, maar is dit bij een persglas lamp ook dan?

----------


## Strat

Uiteindelijk wordt die 300 Watt helemaal omgezet in warmte. Of de lichtopbrengst 3% is weet ik niet meer, maar veel meer zal het niet zijn. Zoek dan ook een alternatief voor die parren, bij een buitenoptreden als het niet zo warm is, perfect al die warmte, maar bij een optreden in een warm zaaltje, pfffffffffff.

Helaas nog geen alternatief gevonden. Halogeen zou kunnen, maar wordt ook warm en is erg kwetsbaar. Die nieuwe LED dingen is misschien wat, al is de lichtopbrengst nog steeds niet optimaal.

----------


## Carl

Het preciese rendement van gloei- of halogeen lampen ken ik ook niet, maar in de regio van de genoemde 3~10 % ligt dat inderdaad wel helaas!
Om het nog wat verdrietiger te maken voor 'Speakertje' het rendement van de meeste luidsprekers haalt de 3 % niet eens!
Een HiFi speaker met een opbrengst van minder dan 1% is heel normaal!
Sorry hoor!

----------


## Gast1401081

isse simpel, 

een candela is een lichthoeveelheid die op een oppervlak terecht komt. 
een candela veroorzaakt een lichtstroom, die, binnen een ster-radiaal(kegeltje)  1 lumen groot is. Deze lumen is een energievorm, en wordt dus door een andere energie vorm opgewekt. 

waarbij

de edison lamp ( de allereerste) 4 lumen per watt leverde,
een decoratielamp (met zo'n lange gloeidraad) 12 lumen per watt,
de bekende gloeilamp van tegenwoordig 22 lumen per watt levert, 
en een TL 50, à 75 lumen per watt. 
een natrium lamp : 183 lumen per watt. (SOX-philips) 
staat gewoon in de handleidingen van de lampenleveranciers. 

Hoeveel vermogen er nu in warmte en hoeveel in licht omgezet wordt??? 
leuke puzzel voor de vrijdagmiddag...

bedenk dan ook dat warmte (infrarood) eigenlijk licht is, maar dat kunnen wij niet zien. 



enne, een speaker die nog geen 1 % haalt? dan zou een 500 watt speaker bij zekere vollast dus net zo warm worden als een 500 watt parlamp?? 
lijkt me stug.  een dB is een watt per vierkante meter geluidsenergie (intensiteit), gedeeld door de onderste (10E-12, uit mijn hoofd) drempel. je kunt dus aan de hand van de dB's de energie van je speaker narekenen. Ook leuk, voor diezelfde vrijdagmiddag.

----------


## Contour

Hallo,

92dB/1W/1m komt overeen met een rendement van 1%, dus de meeste hifi speakers zitten zelfs onder de 1%.

MVG Contour

----------


## deejayke

vervangen door power leds  :Smile: meer licht en minder warmte  :Smile:

----------


## Gast1401081

@contour:
90 dB = 10log(1e-3/1e-12), is dus 0,1% rendement. 
100 dB = 10log(1e-2/1e-12), is 1% rendement. 
110dB = 10log(1e-1/1e-12), is 10% rendement. 

Okee. 
maar bij vollast : noem eens 300 watt, met 130dB = 10log(1e+1/10e-12), dus 10 watt Per Vierkante Meter,
Maar op 1 meter is de speaker vaak bolvormig van afstraling, en produceert met een watt of 300 verstookt vermogen al een 4pir²=   4pi.1, = 12,5 m² x 130dB, = 125 watt aan geluid, en dus een rendement van 40%.

uitgaande van die laatste opmerkimng is het dan ook duidelijk waarom er op 1 meter met de hoogste rendement speakers slechts een 106 a 107  dB/1w/1m mogelijk is, dat is bijna 100%. 

uitgaande van de 12,5 m² van de bol op 1 meter afstand : 1/12,5 watt per vierkante meter bij een input van 1 watt, en daarmee veroorzaak je een maximale druk van 0,08 watt , en dat is weer 109 db. Met een rendement van 100%.

Bedenk dat speakerbouwers soms voor laag rendement kiezen ( strakke conussen, die veel veerkracht hebben, en dus een portie vermogen vreten om "strak te zijn") 

En met die gedachte wordt bovenstaand tabelletje  dus

90 dB = 10log(1e-3/1e-12), is dus 1,25% rendement. 
100 dB = 10log(1e-2/1e-12), is 12,5% rendement. 
110dB = 10log(1e-1/1e-12), is 125% rendement. En dat kon niet, dan komt er energie uit het niks. En dat zou te mooi zijn, de perpetuum mobile op de site van jenh...

(Das ook de reden dat ik bij een 150dB setje altijd ff vraag of ze wel goed zijn, bij 148 dB verandert de lucht van kwaliteit, en gaat niet trillen, maar bewegen. Geldt de ondergrens van 1e-12 niet meer, enzo... krijg je vreemde verschijnselen)


Die bol is ook van belang als je de candela meet. Vandaar dat ze bij het licht een kegeltje eruitpikken, en dat lumen noemen.

----------


## Siem

1% rendement half-space(!): 10log ((1e-2/1e-12)/2pi) = 92dB/1W/1m
100% rendement full-space: 10log ((1/1e-12)/4pi) = 109dB/1W/1m

Maar ik geef mijn mening voor een betere... [8D]

----------


## VERVALLEN

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Contour_
> 
> Houdt er wel rekening mee dat bij een afstraling van de lage tonen de bol reduceert tot een halve bol (bijvoorbeeld buiten op een veld met de subs op de grond) waardoor er 3db bijkomt en het maximale rendement 112db wordt.
> 
> MVG Contour



Een haloggenlamp geeft dus 3dB af ????
Hou jullie AUB aan de topics mensen! Iemand vraagt hier om rendement en warmteproduktie van hologeenlampen. Dus niet afkomen met decibels en dergelijke.

Een brandende halogeenlamp van 500W (R7s) op volle intensiteit bereikt meer dan 400°C. Hoeveel meer valt te meten met er toe bestande meetapparatuur.

----------


## Gast1401081

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Siem_
> 
> 1% rendement half-space(!): 10log ((1e-2/1e-12)/2pi) = 92dB/1W/1m
> 100% rendement full-space: 10log ((1/1e-12)/4pi) = 109dB/1W/1m
> 
> Maar ik geef mijn mening voor een betere... [8D]



jaha, half space, we kunnen m ook in een  hoorn zetten, en dan wordt het rendement nog beter.  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

maar qua licht : de kleurtemperatuur bepaalt het rendement. en die veroorzaakt een bepaalde hoeveelheid lichtstroom in lumen. 
Als gemidelde waaarde voor het omzetten van electrische energie in licht neemt met 670, zodat 1 watt = 670 lumen. Heeft een lamp met de lichtstroom van 670 lumen 100 watt vermogen nodig, dan kun je dus een rendement van 1% aannemen. 

of: een lichtbron met een rendement van 100% levert dus bij 1 watt 670 lumen. 

zie je wel, er zijn paralellen.
Je neemt een lamp, bekijkt de hoeveelheid lumen, en je weet hoeveel watt's je ervoor nodig hebt. Van het totaal opgenomen vermogen is dan duidelijk wat het rendement is. 
Ook hier : net zoals bij geluid : een lampspecifieke lumen haal je uit de tabellen van de fabrikant. 


natuurkundig : de dB, watt per vierkante meter, en de LUX, lumen per vierkante meter, of candela.sterradiaal/m²  zijn dus eigenlijk allebei energie hoeveelheden per vierkante meter.

----------


## Siem

> citaat:jaha, half space, we kunnen m ook in een  hoorn zetten, en dan wordt het rendement nog beter.



Juist ja, net zoals er bij lampen reflektoren gebruikt worden (voordat er weer door lichtnichten gedramd wordt dat we off-topic gaan :Wink: ).




> citaatf: een lichtbron met een rendement van 100% levert dus bij 1 watt 670 lumen.



Volgens de wijzen uit het westen hangt eea ook nog van de golflengte af: http://www.tn.tudelft.nl/lichtintensiteit/ onder "lumen &lt;=&gt; watt".




> citaat:natuurkundig : de dB, watt per vierkante meter, en de LUX, lumen per vierkante meter, of candela.sterradiaal/m²  zijn dus eigenlijk allebei energie hoeveelheden per vierkante meter.



Nog meer natuurkunde betreffende licht/optica: http://hyperphysics.phy-astr.gsu.edu/hbase/ligcon.html. Daar is ook genoeg informatie te vinden om de vraag van de topic-starter te beantwoorden.

----------


## Gast1401081

met dank aan siem voor het programmeren van de google-master-systeem-backup-server.

En voordat we verzanden in de discussie die de heren Newton en Huygens al 3 eeuwen geleden voerden: (fotonen vs licht als golfverschijnsel) : een slotje

----------

